# I'm going to McIntosh County for Christmas. Any place to public deer hunt down there?



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Dec 22, 2009)

I will be in Townsend, just north of Darien.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cutbait Robin (Feb 11, 2010)

I haven't been on Woody's for a while, just saw this.

PM me next season if you're going to be in McIntosh and I can give you 4 or 5 WMAs within a half hour of Townsend. No open public land to my knowledge except WMAs.

Woods are real thick...

Robin


----------

